# Gaggia classic water flow



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Hiya all

I bought a used gaggia classic does the flow look to fast?

Thanks

Karlhttps://vimeo.com/139398504


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## mwardm (Oct 3, 2013)

Certainly looks much (much) faster than mine (which I bought second hand and pre-adjusted to 10 bar off MartinB).


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

How many ml are you getting in one minute?


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Hiya Martin just got 568 ml cheers


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

mine has the same flow rate too. I got almost 600ml in a minute. The OPV was set to 10bar. Is that not usual? Or have I been extracting espresso wrongly?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'd say anything from around 6-700ml is fine. Anything considerably less and there's a problem.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

The flow rate varies with the pressure encountered by the pump. Your video shows the pump running with no resistance. Put the portafilter on with powdered and heavily tamped coffee and you likely will get no flow.

There are several graphs like the one I attempt to attach here that would suggest your machine is in the normal range.


----------



## mwardm (Oct 3, 2013)

Great - now I've got to check mine!

I just ran the pump for 30 seconds and got about 300ml out, so that seems to match what's being said.

However I don't get anything like the "shower" in KarlM's vid. The water very quickly pulls together into two central streams (which makes a bit of sense to me given that I think I've seen two holes when I've taken off the shower screen.) Still, I'm able to make coffee and drink it, so...


----------



## Karlm (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes I am sure mine is spraying all over the place lol


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I used to find that I'd get a 'shower' and after wiping the shower screen the shower would revert to 4 or 5 streams of water. Strange.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

The IMS screen specifically for gaggia Classic that I have acquired most recently is serving its purpose well in distributing droplets of water across the whole screen area


----------

